# 1st LEG MI IBO TRIPLE CROWN



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

The 1st Leg of our Michigan I.B.O.Triple Crown 2009 will be held this weekend at the Livingston Conservation and Sports Assoc. on McClements Road in Brighton. 

Registration is from 8am until 2pm on either Sat. Apr. 18th or Sun. Apr. 19th.

Last year there were over 200 people for this event, and this year we expect even more.

The weather is suppose to be nice, so grab your bow and come have some fun!


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*1st Leg MI IBO Triple Crown*

This is a great shoot! I shoot it last year and it's a great place to spend the day. This is the 1st leg of the Michigan IBO Triple Crown. These are money shoots and are very competitive. If your good enough you could win some money.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*1st Michigan Triple Crown*

Most of the best shooters in the state will attend so come out and see how you stack up. This is the 1st of 4 triple crowns in Michigan and you can shoot 3 of the 4 or all 4 and use your top three for overall awards. Cash paid for each shoot and the overall. See you there!


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

may be the wrong spot to post this but i cant seem to find anyone in general archery. But im looking for some one to coach me in my shooting. To help with my form and shooting bt correctly?anyone out there?


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*West Michigan - Sunday?*

Anyone from West Michigan want to share a ride on Sunday?


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

Shot this Saturday, what a great coarse and time. Shot a 296 in the hc.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*mi ibo*

How was the turn out on sat? not able to make it this year,asmy sure-loc took a crap.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ibo*

There was 150 first day. Cars were parked everywhere, I almost thought it was a national (lol), but it was great turn out. The course was excellent. This keep up they'll have to set up different courses to break up people to get done faster.

Jim


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

them first handfull of targets really put a hurten on ya if you weren't spot on with the yardage...


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

great job this weekend,awesome shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ibo*

How many today?


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

57 shooters today ,, total 207:thumbs_up Just got home .........Great weekend , ,,, Saturday was a great day , today was good also , started sprinkling a bit around 2-3 O'Clock , but didn't get to wet.

Thanks to all that came out and played! The turnout was great , people were even better. 

They are still working on results and payout , Ill see if I can get the results emailed to me in a day or two.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Hoyt_em said:


> them first handfull of targets really put a hurten on ya if you weren't spot on with the yardage...


I shot late today , that dang bedding doe on the first half got me bad , series 22's don't like steel:tongue:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

questxpbman said:


> great job this weekend,awesome shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks , Ill relay the message to the club  , Great group of people putting on the shoot:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

short-n-fast said:


> I shot late today , that dang bedding doe on the first half got me bad , series 22's don't like steel:tongue:


the pig on #1 didn't bug me a bunch, but that dayum caribou...err. could only see the ground for the first 20 (I think I shot it for 43, can't recal now) and then nothen.

I liked the shot on the goat and the wolf...not that I scored well, just like the shots.

Like others said...very good shoot. Thanks.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

NICE JOB fellas!!! Was my first IBO and I enjoyed the course and target setups!

Mark


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Any results yet? What were the scores that won MBO?
I know its not me as that course ate me up, just wondering who conquered that course. 
Good job on the setup! Weather worked out perfect too!


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Ill see what I can do to get the results. I know he was still working on them last night , probably into today double checking. I don't know how he does it , i was there till 6:30 last night helping entering the names , and finding score cards , and deciphering hand writing


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Hoyt_em said:


> the pig on #1 didn't bug me a bunch, but that dayum caribou...err. could only see the ground for the first 20 (I think I shot it for 43, can't recal now) and then nothen.
> 
> I liked the shot on the goat and the wolf...not that I scored well, just like the shots.
> 
> Like others said...very good shoot. Thanks.


On saturday that pig was a dark hole blob lookin thing,,, the sun did a job , yesterday with the overcast skies it was much nicer


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay I missed the first one had things going, When and where are the rest of the shoots? PM me info or post it. Is there a scedule elsewhere online for this?? Thanks guys


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=876466


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Scores are posted!!!

http://michiganiboinfo.com/2009 1st Leg Triple Crown.htm


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

shaping up to be a great triple crown battle in ALL the classes! the top 15 scores in all the hc,ahc, and mbo were pretty tight. gonna have to bring it! also great job on hosting the first leg.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Triple crown*

It will be very tight race and i only get to shoot three. Just wondering if the guys in the top 15 for AHC would like to do a mini peer group for up coming ones. We could all meet on Saturday. Whats everyone else think?


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

Bigjim67 said:


> It will be very tight race and i only get to shoot three. Just wondering if the guys in the top 15 for AHC would like to do a mini peer group for up coming ones. We could all meet on Saturday. Whats everyone else think?


sounds good too me. michael s. jones


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i'm in.:darkbeer: i shoot both asa and ibo. what i like about asa is you get to shoot and meet new guys at each tourney.

Ray H


----------

